# Windows programme unter Linux



## MoeJoe1992 (9. November 2012)

Sers,

Wie im Thema schon steht habe ich vor Windows programme/ games komplett über Linux laufen zu lassen.
1. Is das möglich?
2.wie?
3. Brauche Anleitung
4.Spielt die Hardware ne rolle? 5.Brauche ich wenn ich das mache mehr Leistung? 
6. Wie schaut das aus mit antivirenprogrammen? (weil für Linux sind das bestimmt net die selben Viren wie für Linux

Mfg moe


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2012)

Naja kommt halt auf die Programme drauf an, aber mit solchen Programmen wie Wine sollte das klappen


----------



## Research (9. November 2012)

Gibt da noch play on linux.

Ist aber alles Mist. Nimm ne VM.


----------



## Erok (9. November 2012)

Anhand der Frage befürchte ich, daß da jemand ein Linux-Server mieten will, und Windows-Games drauf hosten, aber keine Vorkenntnisse in Linux hat ?

Lieg ich damit richtig ?

Wenn ja, kann ich Dir nur ganz wärmstens empfehlen, die Idee gleich  wieder zu verwerfen, da bei Linux nicht die Viren die Probleme sind, sondern  die Sicherheit. Und ein Linux-Server wird einem ohne Kenntnisse sofort der Server gehackt, und das  wird Dich ganz bitter und vor allem sehr teuer zu stehen kommen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. November 2012)

Du kannst es wie schon gesagt mit Wine probieren. (Play on Linux baut auch auf Wine auf)
Das ist aber alles nicht so das Wahre. 

Viren sind unter Linux kein Problem. Die paar Virenscanner, die es gibt sind eher dazu da bei Mailservern die Mails auf Viren zu überprüfen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Versuche es mal mit Wine, wird sehr viel in meinem Kurs davon geschwärmt wie toll es doch wäre


----------



## Research (10. November 2012)

Wenn es denn liefe.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2012)

Laufen kann es. Hab mit Wine Starcraft 2 unter Ubuntu zum laufen gebracht ^^ Lief allerdings alles andere als gut...


----------



## Jimini (10. November 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Gibt da noch play on linux.
> 
> Ist aber alles Mist. Nimm ne VM.





Research schrieb:


> Wenn es denn liefe.


Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. Ich habe mit Wine absolut problemlos WOW, Starcraft, Anno 1602, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Torchlight und andere Spiele spielen können. WOW lief übrigens flüssiger als unter Windows. Manche Spiele wie Q3A oder UT2004 laufen übrigens nativ unter Linux. Dennoch gibt es natürlich immer wieder Spiele, die einfach nicht zum Laufen zu bewegen sind.
Falls es mit Wine mal hakt - was durchaus vorkommt - dann kann man immer noch PlayonLinux testen. Das setzt auf Wine auf, bringt aber für viele Spiele und Anwendungen vorgefertigte Skripte mit.
Eine VM sollte das allerallerallerallerletzte Mittel sein, dann lieber zwei Systeme parallel aufsetzen.



MoeJoe1992 schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Wie im Thema schon steht habe ich vor Windows programme/ games komplett über Linux laufen zu lassen.
> 1. Is das möglich?


s.o.


> 2.wie?
> 3. Brauche Anleitung


Kommt auf die Anwendung das Spiel an. Google und die hiesige Nutzerschaft sind dein Freund, es ist aber natürlich nicht möglich, jetzt eine Anleitung aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln, die alle Spiele / Anwendungen / Distributionen abdeckt.


> 4.Spielt die Hardware ne rolle?


In der Regel nicht. Aber natürlich dürfte es schwierig werden, eine VM auf einem Pentium II laufen zu lassen.


> 5.Brauche ich wenn ich das mache mehr Leistung?


s. meine Antwort zu Punkt 3.
6. Wie schaut das aus mit antivirenprogrammen? (weil für Linux sind das bestimmt net die selben Viren wie für Linux[/QUOTE]
Normalerweise benötigt man unter Linux keine Antivirenprogramme. Nutze lieber Browseraddons wie NoScript (Firefox) oder NotScripts (Chrome), die sind sehr viel sinnvoller.


> Mfg moe


MfG Jimini


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (10. November 2012)

Danke für die schnellen und zahlreichen Antworten.
Nein ich habe vor kein Server zu eröffnen, 
Möchte nur das was ich normalerweise alles auf Windows mache auf Linux machen.

Und das mit den Vorkenntnissen wenn ich hilfe brauche bei vielem hilft mein dad mir der hat nur Linux schon ne Ewigkeit und beschäftigt sich regelmäßig damit


----------



## Jimini (10. November 2012)

MoeJoe1992 schrieb:


> Möchte nur das was ich normalerweise alles auf Windows mache auf Linux machen.


 Das ist in aller Regel NICHT möglich. Linux ist ein andere Betriebssystem als Windows, das sich somit in mancher Hinsicht gewaltig davon unterscheidet.

Was inwieweit unter Linux möglich ist, was du jetzt unter Windows machst, kommt auf den Einzelfall und das betreffende Programm an.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (10. November 2012)

Also an erster Stelle stehen Spiele wie bf3, Programmen für Bildbearbeitung etc..
ist es eigentlich möglich wenn ich in Linux Bin mit einem Knopfdruck auf Windows zu wechseln? So wie wenn man en mac hat und da direkt auf ein wechselt


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. November 2012)

Was meinst du mit einem Knopfdruck wechseln?

Linux läuft schon, du startest mit einem Knopfdruck ein Windows Programm?
Geht, es wird automatisch eine genommen.
(Beim ersten mal musst du es wahrscheinlich erst einrichten)

Linux läuft und du willst während des Betriebs auf ein normal installiertes Windows "umschalten"?
Geht nicht. 
Entweder lässt du das Windows in einer VM laufen oder du musst neu starten. 

Du schaltest den PC ein und möchtest auswählen, ob Windows oder Linux gestartet werden soll?
Kein Problem.

(Sorry, ich weiß nicht wie das bei Mac ist. Deshalb weiß ich auch nicht, was du genau meinst.)


----------



## Jimini (10. November 2012)

MoeJoe1992 schrieb:


> Also an erster Stelle stehen Spiele wie bf3, Programmen für Bildbearbeitung etc..


Meines Wissens läuft BF3 nicht / nicht besonders gut unter Linux. Bei den Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen gibt es eine ganze Reihe, die auch für Linux verfügbar sind (beispielsweise Gimp). Wenn du aktuelle Spiele spielen willst, rate ich dir dringend dazu, hierfür Windows zu nutzen. Linux ist nach wie vor nicht optimal, wenn man vorwiegend spielen will.


> ist es eigentlich möglich wenn ich in Linux Bin mit einem Knopfdruck auf Windows zu wechseln? So wie wenn man en mac hat und da direkt auf ein wechselt


 Klar, mit dem Resetknopf 
Nein ernsthaft, ich wüsste nicht, wie sowas gehen sollte. Auch bei einem Mac bezweifle ich, dass man per Knopfdruck auf ein zweites, nativ laufendes Betriebssystem zugreifen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (10. November 2012)

Afaik wurden schon Linuxuser aus BF3 gebannt, weil Linux fälschlicherweise als Cheat erkannt wurde… Aber ohnehin taugt Linux nicht als Windowsersatz. (Ebenso wie Windows nicht als Linuxersatz taugt, es sind halt verschiedene Systeme mit verschiedenen Programmen, die drauf laufen. Für Windowsprogramme unter Linux gibt es wenigstens Wine, andersrum sieht es komplett mau aus.)


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2012)

@Jimini Wie siehts den mit der Grafik aus wenn du Windows Spiele über Wine oder PlayonLinux spielst? Habe gehört das es da oft Probleme gibt und manches nicht richtig angezeigt wird. Wenn meine Spiele auch alle unter Wine laufen würden dann hätte ich schon lange gewechselt. Vom Spiel Gnome unter Ubuntu kriege ich nie genug


----------



## Jimini (10. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Jimini Wie siehts den mit der Grafik aus wenn du Windows Spiele über Wine oder PlayonLinux spielst? Habe gehört das es da oft Probleme gibt und manches nicht richtig angezeigt wird. Wenn meine Spiele auch alle unter Wine laufen würden dann hätte ich schon lange gewechselt. Vom Spiel Gnome unter Ubuntu kriege ich nie genug


 Von der Grafik her hatte ich bisher glaube ich nie Probleme - das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich seit Jahren konsequent Nvidia-Grafikkarten nutze, weil es mit Ati bisher weitaus häufiger Probleme gab. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (10. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @Jimini Wie siehts den mit der Grafik aus wenn du Windows Spiele über Wine oder PlayonLinux spielst? Habe gehört das es da oft Probleme gibt und manches nicht richtig angezeigt wird. Wenn meine Spiele auch alle unter Wine laufen würden dann hätte ich schon lange gewechselt. Vom Spiel Gnome unter Ubuntu kriege ich nie genug


 
Kommt auf das Spiel und die Grafikkarte an und was für Tweaks man noch einsetzt. Bei PlayOnLinux kann man da noch spezielle Parameter mitgeben um das ein oder andere aus zumerzen.


----------

